# 4x4 issues, Locking Hubs problem?



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 97, hardbody 4x4 5sp. The 4x4 worked great last year but this year all I'm getting is back tire spin like mad. So I drove up a snowy hill until it got stuck and had my girlfriend take over and spin the tires. It looks like my transfer case and front diff is good but my front left axle is spinning. I figured this means my locking hub is shot on that side. 

How big of a deal is replacing these? 
Do I have any chance that I can just rebuild it?

also my truck doesn't seem to have a 4x4 low, it will only pull down to engage 4x4. Is it because it is a manual?


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

To put it in 4X4 low, pull transfer shifter down to 4H. Then push it down (like into the floor) and pull it farther back into 4L. Take yours apart and see what's wrong, there are some parts available from Nissan. Your best bet might be the local junkyard for the hub.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Homeguard, welcome to the forum. You might try this question to the 4WD section of the forum.

Also, I thought I read somewhere that you should engage the clutch when going in and out of 4WD Low. Not sure if that's right...but I do it. I always engage the 4WD (either H or L) when the truck is not moving. Probably just bein' paranoid...I know.

Cheers!


----------



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

It says in the manual to have the brake on as well when switching to 4WD. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

I pulled off the hub and found small loose ball bearing balls. It appears they jammed up the spring. I'm not sure where they came from, I didn't take apart the plastic parts because they would probably just break. Is there bearings used in the plastic parts?

I put it back on and everything works perfectly. All though I will cant get it to go into N or 4L but i never have been able to.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 21, 2011)

*steering damper pro's and con's....*

I have never used a forum like this but it seemed like a good place to find advice on my 95-4wd hb..Im curious of the effects of a steering damper on my truck.the truck sits on 31's with a 3" lift and torsion bars slightly cranked...total of about 4" lift.... the steering components in these models are less than suitable for my driving style...the truck gets alot of play time in snow, sand, mud, ets...also planning to drive 3500miles across the country.besides a steering damper, what other modifications are wise for this sort of drive, but still maintaining sufficient off road capability? Any particular maintenance?:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I would ditch the Nissan hubs and replace with a WARN #29091 hub set. It's tough, comes with a lifetime warranty, comes with both right and left hubs and they are easy to install. You can pick up the set for $150 & free shipping from AutoPartsDealer.com.


----------

